# Can Maltese use "human" shampoo and conditioner?



## ldykandii (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello everyone, my four month old maltese has knots everywhere. He hates getting brushed too (he always cries...no matter how gentle I am. Even with the groomers). I am currently using a puppy shampoo, but I was curious since Maltese have hair similar to humans, if it was okay to use human shampoo and conditioner? 

I read in another forum that they use dove shampoo? Please let me know what works best for your babies :] Thanks again in advance. I really appreciate your help and comments


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am using the Dove Go Fresh on Delilah for her weekly baths. I am just real careful not to get it in her eyes or mouth. It seems to clean really well, it gets rid of that weird puppy smell, not a bad smell, but I guess doggie smell.And she smells soooooooo good afterwards.I need to get the conditioner, as I haven't used any yet. I think it would make it easier to brush her. I wish my Madan brush would hurry up and get here!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I alternate between doggie and human shampoos. For the human, I've been using the Dove Go Fresh (yellow bottle) and the Sauve Coconut shampoo- I dilute both probably 8 to 1 (water to shampoo). Both work very well for us. For the dog shampoo I use Plush Puppy products- I dilute these too. Bisou doesn't have a doggie smell to her...she's smells actually pretty good- never overpowering of perfumes but just fresh.


----------



## ldykandii (Dec 31, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 21 2010, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888724


> I am using the Dove Go Fresh on Delilah for her weekly baths. I am just real careful not to get it in her eyes or mouth. It seems to clean really well, it gets rid of that weird puppy smell, not a bad smell, but I guess doggie smell.And she smells soooooooo good afterwards.I need to get the conditioner, as I haven't used any yet. I think it would make it easier to brush her. I wish my Madan brush would hurry up and get here!![/B]



Delilah looks like my Ducati. Shes gorgeous by the way. Have you heard good reviews on the Madan brush? I have tried all these brushes and like I said before..he still cries. I even tried holding the root of the hair so it doesn't tug too much and it still doesn't work. Thanks again for your advice and tips :]


----------



## ldykandii (Dec 31, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 21 2010, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888730


> I alternate between doggie and human shampoos. For the human, I've been using the Dove Go Fresh (yellow bottle) and the Sauve Coconut shampoo- I dilute both probably 8 to 1 (water to shampoo). Both work very well for us. For the dog shampoo I use Plush Puppy products- I dilute these too. Bisou doesn't have a doggie smell to her...she's smells actually pretty good- never overpowering of perfumes but just fresh.[/B]


I never thought of diluting it! hahah Thanks that is a great tip. I think I am going to the store tonight to try some out :]


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I've not used any human products on our gang here but I've read that some members use Garnier Fructis. If you search on older threads on products recommended, you'll see which brands are mentioned.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been using the Dove Go Fresh - yellow bottle - on the girls and I really like it. It smells good, they don't seem to matt as much and it really leaves their coats feeling good. Annie's coat is kind of thin and oily and Sophie has a cottony thick coat and I like it on both. Would love to see pics!

Linda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I tried the Dove Go Fresh a couple of weeks ago and I did not like the results. I went back to my Kenra and I use a baby shampoo 2 in 1 on Sassy's face (no tears).


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I, also, was not crazy about the yellow Dove. My girlfriend suggested I try Pantene Classic Clean. My girls were groomed on Thursday. I must say their coats are gorgeous. Shiny, hydrated, non-frizzy. I also use Plush Puppy OMG grooming spray. I have a collection of dog shampoos. When I use one of them, I condition my girls with Fur Butter. 

For whatever reason I ordered a gallon size plumeria shampoo. Have no idea what I'm going to do with it.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 22 2010, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888774


> I, also, was not crazy about the yellow Dove. My girlfriend suggested I try Pantene Classic Clean. My girls were groomed on Thursday. I must say their coats are gorgeous. Shiny, hydrated, non-frizzy. I also use Plush Puppy OMG grooming spray. I have a collection of dog shampoos. When I use one of them, I condition my girls with Fur Butter.
> 
> For whatever reason I ordered a gallon size plumeria shampoo. Have no idea what I'm going to do with it.
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]


I'm going to try out the Pantene too. Is the 'Classic Clean' the regular type? Did you use the Pantene conditioner too?

I also use the OMG grooming spray and at first, I was just okay with it..but I'm on my 2nd bottle of it and I do like it a lot (clearly).


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I tried the Dove and Bogie smelled and looked good but he matted throughout the week. We use the Chris Christenson products with pretty good success. Bogie has a really cottony coat and I brush him daily to reduce matting. I have recently tried a very diluted spray of "The Stuff" on any matts that do get started and have been VERY happy with the results. I have been warned that this product has silicone in it and it can be drying to the hair so I've be conservative in using it. It really is the only thing I have found to help with the bad mats so I do still use it and haven't noticed a change in the quality of Bogie's hair.

One of these days I'm going to put all the products we have tried that didn't work for us out in the classifieds. The huge collection is a little embarrasing... at least DH can use the Dove! LOL


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I too fought the "Matt Monster" to the point that I was ready to loose my mind. 

The trick to matt prevention is heavy conditioning. I don't think the condiditoner is as important as making sure that the hair is conditioned well. Mix conditioner with water in a spray bottle and spritz as you are brushing. If the dog is POOFY ( COTTONY) then you need more conditioner. make the coat heavy. 

I use a slicker brush on the belly/pits gently and a Madan brush and steel comb on the legs , back, head and ears. be mindful of in back of the ears and under thighs and near tail base. Also I believe Matts are more troublesome during the winter( staticky) heating season probably due to lower humidity?

Also clarifying shampoos should only be used when there is an extrme build up of products and/or dirt. 

"Plush Puppy" makes a great line of products although I was shocked at how great my dogs looked and the coat quality after using the Dove Go Fresh (yellow) 

Plush Puppy and Royal Crown ( both found on-line and at dog shows) can get pricy, the Dove are so inexpensive and easier to get.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I can't really comment on the matting issue for Toby since he is kept in a short cut, but I have used my shampoo and conditioner on him--Matrix's Biolage Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioner. Of everything I have tried (dog and human), I like it the best. He is left super soft and smells sooooooooo good! :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

ive used baby shampoo before but ive not used human shapoo, I know my friend does though and it doesnt seem to do any harm. I dont think a mild one or a water downed one would do any harm though esp since lots of others on here are using the dove ones - and their babies all have lovely hair


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 22 2010, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888818


> QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 22 2010, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888774





> I, also, was not crazy about the yellow Dove. My girlfriend suggested I try Pantene Classic Clean. My girls were groomed on Thursday. I must say their coats are gorgeous. Shiny, hydrated, non-frizzy. I also use Plush Puppy OMG grooming spray. I have a collection of dog shampoos. When I use one of them, I condition my girls with Fur Butter.
> 
> For whatever reason I ordered a gallon size plumeria shampoo. Have no idea what I'm going to do with it.
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]


I'm going to try out the Pantene too. Is the 'Classic Clean' the regular type? Did you use the Pantene conditioner too?

I also use the OMG grooming spray and at first, I was just okay with it..but I'm on my 2nd bottle of it and I do like it a lot (clearly).
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, Andrea. I used the conditioner too. Oh crap, it's called Classic Care, not clean. It says on the front gently cleanses, the conditioner says gently conditions. Doesn't mention for what type of hair, at all.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

The only human hair product I use on Pepper is Wella's Kolestral deep conditoner. Her hair responds well to it and it smells wonderful all week long til her Sunday bathtime.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I tried Dove Go Fresh and it gave my baby matts like no other. LOL We used, since I've had her, Aussie Moist shamp. and cond. It does wonders to her coat and smells alot better I think. I also use tearless shamp(like Loreal) on Gigi's face. But still be careful around there eyes, b/c when I had got "tearless" baby shampoo accidently in my eyes and they burned.


----------



## ldykandii (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions! I greatly appreciate it. I think I will be buying a lot of mini versions or samples of everything and try them all on Ducati, since I know weather and atmosphere can affect his coat. Thanks again for the fast reply and your insight


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have been trying every product that's been recommended to me for Ava's coat. FINALLY, I have settled in on Pure Paws shampoo and Tresemme conditioner...and i don't rinse out all the conditioner. so that's one pet and one people product. 

I believe all dogs coats are different and you need to find the products that work right for you!! For a while there I was really wishing all these products were in sample sizes....but my other three dogs now will have shampoo and conditioners for a long time :biggrin: They look good when I use anything


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I've had a terrible time with Coco. We used Pure Paws mostly, but she was getting so matted that it was painful for both of us. They weren't huge mats but little knots in her hair. Brit mentioned that her hair was probably dry. The last time I washed her I used Loreal shampoo AND Loreal conditioner because I had it in the house. She looks better than she has in ages, and her hair is not matting at all. I'm going to continue this for a while and see how she does with it. I've also tried Spa shampoo and conditioner and Nootie. The Nootie was the worst. She looked totally greasy after using that shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 24 2010, 11:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889606


> I've had a terrible time with Coco. We used Pure Paws mostly, but she was getting so matted that it was painful for both of us. They weren't huge mats but little knots in her hair. Brit mentioned that her hair was probably dry. The last time I washed her I used Loreal shampoo AND Loreal conditioner because I had it in the house. She looks better than she has in ages, and her hair is not matting at all. I'm going to continue this for a while and see how she does with it. I've also tried Spa shampoo and conditioner and Nootie. The Nootie was the worst. She looked totally greasy after using that shampoo and conditioner.[/B]


Maryann- what does the Loreal shampoo/conditioner look like? Is there a particular name to it?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

at the moment I use pet silk shampoo on Milo and CCS day to day conditioner.

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 22 2010, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889026


> I tried Dove Go Fresh and it gave my baby matts like no other. LOL We used, since I've had her, Aussie Moist shamp. and cond. It does wonders to her coat and smells alot better I think. I also use tearless shamp(like Loreal) on Gigi's face. But still be careful around there eyes, b/c when I had got "tearless" baby shampoo accidently in my eyes and they burned.[/B]


I use aussie moist on my hair - must try it on Milo!


----------

